# How 2 connect 2 lappy with one dataone connection(H500)..



## medigit (Nov 11, 2007)

plz help/ /i am in 1st floor// my frnd in 3rd floor.. i am taking  Dataone BB.. and my frnd want 2 share.. .how 2 do it.. and what will be d cost..???

nd we both want 2 access  net at d same time...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

see this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225&highlight=dataone


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

get a wifi router, and two wifi usb or pci cards. and follow the guide here

Cost will be approx 4.5K (wifi router + 2 PCI/USB wifi cards)

Cheap solution.. Get a normal 4 port switch, connect modem to router , one connection from router goes your PC other to your friends PC.. 

1000-1500 depending on the switch cost. 

in both cases you need to configure the network properties..


----------



## medigit (Nov 11, 2007)

what is d cost of router???

so basically i hav 2 buy a port switch.. nd  router.. ..             is there any other cheap solution/// i dont want 2 spend more on this setup...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

Wi-Fi router is around 2.5K


----------



## medigit (Nov 11, 2007)

that price is way 2 much.. suppose if i buy Type III modem with 4 ethernet ports them cant i take 2 connection from those ports nd connect it 2  2 laptops??
plz provide very cheap soln..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

yes ofcourse.. but its not wireless and you cant move around..


----------



## medigit (Nov 11, 2007)

wireless is not required.. so.. jst the modem and 2 wires 2 2 laptop.. this will do.. right??  nd one more thng. suppose we both connct at same time.. spedd will be shared or same 2mps for both .??


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^ The speed will be shared.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes.. you can see as 2 Mbps.. but the speed will be shared as charan said


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

taking two dataone H250 connxns seems more viable for you both.unless you need NU which H500 provides.


----------



## medigit (Nov 11, 2007)

actually.. night unlmited is required...


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

Hijacking the thread lil bit (as usual  )

The Connection is SU (Single User) type isn't it ? Still we ca share it using router ? I know using a proxy it is ok, but possible using a router ? 

Sorry, I am totally ignorant in this, thats why the question.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

he he din .. ofcourse we can share 

check this thread by choto *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> he he din .. ofcourse we can share
> 
> check this thread by choto   *www.intel.com/products/motherboard/DP35DP/index.htm



I think you are very sleepy  Or weekend hangover ? LOL, just kidding, don't get mad !! 

But what you posted is - *Intel® Desktop Board DP35DP * - That is not by Choto too 

I know its a mistake .. j/k .. anyway what is the correct link ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

lol .. one should not post replies while watching TV  

here is the correct link 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL, np

Thank you very much for the link

Offtopic:

Other link you sent, USB ports - 12 numbers !! WOW


----------



## s151157 (Nov 12, 2007)

do one thing type 192.168.1.1 in your IE this will open the modem conifg page.
Now in WAN Setting make it ppp0e type and type your user name and password.

now connect that modem directly to the switch you will purchase.

and connect your two laptops directly to the switches. Wallah your connection is ready and running.

do not forget to type the ip address as follows in your laptops both of them

First laptop

ip           192.168.1.100
subnet    255.255.255.0
gateway  192.168.1.1

DNS        192.168.1.1

Second Laptop

ip           192.168.1.101
subnet    255.255.255.0
gateway  192.168.1.1

DNS        192.168.1.1


----------



## medigit (Nov 12, 2007)

the above procedure seems 2 be the easiest one..(price of switch??)  now .. plz tell how 2 conncetc lappy nd laptop...??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

Price of 8 Port TechCom Switch is about 500 Rs...

What u need:

Few Meters of LAN Cable.

4 RJ-45 Pins (5 Rs Each)

If u purchase 4 meters of LAN cable, then cut the cable to 2 meters. And Get the cables crimpped with "Cross-Over" Type (20 Rs For Crimpping)

Plug the RJ-45 cable that comes from router to Port 1

Then Plug the Cable 1 to one end of the Laptop and the other end to Port 2 of the Switch.
Then Plug the Cable 2 to one end of the laptop and the other end to port 3 of the switch.

Now All the physical setup is complete.

Turn On the Switch, Router and both the Laptops.

No you should see a ballon that says "Network Connected"

In both laptops, follow these steps:

Start>All Programs>Communications>New Connection Wizard>

Click Next, Then Select "Small Office or Home Network".. Then press finish.

Now the "Network Setup Wizard" will start, click next and again next... select the LAN adapter.. and click next..

Give The same workspace name for both..

Here you will get so many options.. 

Select "This Computer connects to Hub which is connected to Internet" or something like that.. (i forgot)

Perform this in both the Laptops..

It will assign a automatic IPs.. 

You can change it if u wish.. in the Network Connection Properties..

Like 192.168.10.1 for laptop 1 and 192.168.10.2 to laptop 2

Give the subnet mask to both the laptops as 255.255.255.0 

follow the instructions given by s151157, to share the internet settings..


----------



## medigit (Nov 12, 2007)

in the above post u r taking about router.. but i dnt have one.. i i dont want 2 but router.. nd rearding switch wht is the minimum i hav 2 pay??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm.. so did i waste my 20 minutes?


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

@Gigacore

No, you didn't waste your time at all 

Sure it will help some others.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

^ Well.. Lets see....


----------



## medigit (Nov 12, 2007)

@gigacore.. dint try 2 hurt u... sum one else will benefit//


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

^ na.. i didnt get hurt.. why should i  

never mind, it helps others


----------



## medigit (Nov 13, 2007)

i hav connected a  ethernet cable between lappy nd desktop( ethernet port).. now how to share files between them...?????


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

How to configure file sharing in Windows XP


----------



## medigit (Nov 13, 2007)

could someone xplain it in a simple way/.. plzzzz

plz help....


----------



## din (Nov 13, 2007)

Chesk these

*Windows XP Sharing files*

*Sharing Disks and Folders on Windows XP*

*How to Share and Set Permissions for Folders and Files Using Windows XP*

Lil googling always helps


----------

